

Release Notes: How to tell a developer's passion - joeybaker
http://forrst.com/posts/Release_Notes_How_you_can_tell_a_developers_pa-9xd

======
namank
You must be a developer yourself. Me too!

But I`ve found that nothing targeted at the general public should contain
stuff they can`t understand or don`t care about. Just like when companies hire
designers for front end stuff and a developer for backend, indie devs need to
think like a marketing person when doing copywriting

